# Install 3.0 v6 TT into 90 240sx



## Mokenwee (Jul 11, 2004)

Taking a 300zx motor and putting into my 1990 240sx. Any good advice on this topic to shed some light on this thought? Alot of searching on the net, however, I pretty much come up empty handed. 

>Idea; good bad or just dumb?

>Change; mounts right up, get out the welder dude, kits on ebay for 100 alex, not worth the weight or better suspension? 

Any advice?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i would say........you will spend TONS of CASH!!!!!! but if thats not a problem than go for it


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Would I be incorrect in saying the 240s engine bay is not wide enough to accept the VG30DETT? For a DOHC V6 , it's wider than a SBC.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Would I be incorrect in saying the 240s engine bay is not wide enough to accept the VG30DETT? For a DOHC V6 , it's wider than a SBC.


yes, you would be incorrect on that.


----------



## Mokenwee (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the cool factor is there but it's not worht the time/effort/money imo


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mokenwee said:


>



Nice car , worthless on the street.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> yes, you would be incorrect on that.


 Oh , it'll fit but not without some fender removal .  I'm talking about not as the 240 sits from the factory , it won't fit.


----------



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

Hmmm, i own a 91 Maxima and the VG30 however large, isnt too large, so if it doesnt fit, i think it would be just a few minor hangups


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxto240 said:


> Hmmm, i own a 91 Maxima and the VG30 however large, isnt too large, so if it doesnt fit, i think it would be just a few minor hangups


I think he was talking about the DETT motor , unless I misunderstood......


----------



## Mokenwee (Jul 11, 2004)

I think you can get a mounting kit for around 100 american dollers that fits a Chevy 350 small block. I would like to find out more info on this. I have two 1990 240's, One is getting built with the 2.4 but the parts car would be worth the fun of a small block V8 just for kicks. I think the tranny mounts right up too!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

old thread frmo the dead...


----------

